# Nature's Variety or Primal RAW Food?? HELP!



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I am at a total stand still with which brand to go to. I prefer the convenience of having the nuggets rather than buying and preparing meals. But I don't know which to choose, NV is a lot cheaper, plus they have freeze dried patties for traveling... Help!!! Please!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Go with whichever you like better. You said NV is cheaper that'd be a big plus if your dogs do well on it. You also said that it would be easier to travel with.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

My dog wouldn't eat the Primal, and I hated having to cut it up (am I right on the brand here? I also tried Bravo so I may be confusing them).

Chloe loves NV, and I rotate flavors. Her favorite is the Venison, which is also the most expensive. She has had no issues switching between the variety's and the chicken is the cheapest. 

A few months ago on NV's website, you can sign up fpr a buy one get one free bag! I used it no problem, it was awesome.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'm leaning towards NV. My retailer said that it's going to get more expensive very soon. So I may start stocking up. And I printed out that coupon as well. I'm looking toward to the long term effects from feeding raw.

I'm going with Nature's Variety. My dog likes. It's cheaper, and I love the fact that I can buy the freeze dried variety without having to swith brands.

Also, what about dog biscuits. Is it okay to feed biscuits as treats while on RAW?


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> I am at a total stand still with which brand to go to. I prefer the convenience of having the nuggets rather than buying and preparing meals. But I don't know which to choose, NV is a lot cheaper, plus they have freeze dried patties for traveling... Help!!! Please!!!


Natures Variety is a little more bone heavy than Primal's foods are, which some people don't like, I've had my dogs on NV for the past year and they've done great on it. Primal does make their food in medallions the same way NV does, I think they sell them in 4 pound bags and NV comes in 3 pound bags...I like the wider variety of protein sources that Primal has. I also like the fact that they have single protein sources in their foods, like their Canine Chicken Formula only has chicken in it....Natures Variety doesn't always do this. For instance their rabbit formula has pork in it but it's only advertised as "Rabbit Formula" so, it's a little misleading... 
I like NV Organic Chicken Formula and I am rotating between this and Primal for other protein sources. I just recently started using Primal however, and for the past year I've had my dogs on NV and they've done great and have never been healthier!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for your input! I didn't know NV was bone heavy, that may want me to reconsider. I am about almost done with the 3lb bag I bought of NV Chicken, so I need to make up my mind soon!! Ack!! $75 vs. $170 with Primal.... Almost a $100... Sheesh... I believe it takes more to feed using Primal than NV. 10 medallions vs. 18 with Primal...


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> Thanks for your input! I didn't know NV was bone heavy, that may want me to reconsider. I am about almost done with the 3lb bag I bought of NV Chicken, so I need to make up my mind soon!! Ack!! $75 vs. $170 with Primal.... Almost a $100... Sheesh... I believe it takes more to feed using Primal than NV. 10 medallions vs. 18 with Primal...



Yeah, I find if you rotate it with another raw food it doesn't really equate to very much in the end. The cost difference is insane! I try to rotate between the two every few weeks and am really considering switching over to prey model raw soon....


----------



## DAWNDY1217 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know your post is very old...but im curious what you ended up doing? (its now Jan 19 2011)
For 2yrs i was a nutcase i research every single kind of dog brand cans..kibble...raw...freeze dried...dehydrated etc. out of ALL of them I tried and Ive tried over 2o brands in 2 yrs..(my Beagle has a lot of allergies) to many diff little things. But the ONLY one she LOVED and has noo problem at all ..even to beef turkey venison that shes never been able to have before but can on this is...NATURES VARIETY INSTINCT! she use shed like crazy...if she sheds 4 hairs a day now its alot..her coat use to be thinish now thick super super shiny feels like satin. I get compliments from every one...even her vet cant believe the change in her....she no longer itches at all nomore paw licking or biting nomore pink color belly...no ear scratching...and nomore gooey eyes! I stayed away from NV for ages cause i saw it had 2-3-4 proteins in one product and with her allergies i said forget it....but i was nuts of trying everything i didnt try this..i gave in and did. and WOW and i am glad i did!!! Take it from someone whose been there done that! her energy level improved she use to just lay around now shes so happy wants to play has the energy of a puppy. I cant say enough about it. I use 95% of the raw (i always give the nv raw meaty bones boy does she love them they NEED bone ONLY RAW never ever cooked bones!) gives them natural calcium its a natural toothbrush tons of enzymes from it God gave them those huge molars and the long front teeth to rip pull bite bones of their prey...i dont need teeth like that to eat canned food people think dry food is good for their teeth! its the opposite dry food is loaded with carbs and starch which they turn into sugar alllll that suagr lays on their teeth rotting them! Its like saying us humans its good to eat pretzels? picture after you do eat pretzels how its all in between your teeth leaves a coating on your teeth...thats why dry food does to your pets. I have done EXTENSIVE research i cant even count the hours i spent researching food--supplements---oils for their skin-coat when they eat raw and raw meaty bones they dont even need supplements or oils...i do give my Sophie girl probiotics with enzymes in the same jar and sprinkle on her food. Because its great to keep the digestion system running smoothly! well i could go on and on about raw feeding lol. But im hoping you stayed with the NV. If you see this can you write back and let me know? Thanks Dawn long island ny


----------

